# Sergeant Stephen New



## Squidward (Jul 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66372.136113726439697&type=1&relevant_count=1

Rest in peace brother. Was a joy to have another guy from the south around during the course, and now you'll be around us always. 

"Old age hath yet his honour and his toil; Death closes all: but something ere the end, Some work of noble note, may yet be done, Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods."

-Tennyson, "Ulysses"


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Squidward.

RIP.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2013)

Squidward said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66372.136113726439697&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> Rest in peace brother. Was a joy to have another guy from the south around during the course, and now you'll be around us always.
> 
> ...



He was one of my studs...

Blue skies.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 31, 2013)

My condolences bro.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Jul 31, 2013)

My deepest condolences to you....

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Squidward.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 31, 2013)

RIP Warrior.

Sorry for your loss Squidward.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Squidward.

Rest in Peace, Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Aug 1, 2013)

RIP Warrior.

Condolences on your loss, Squidward.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 1, 2013)

My condolences Squidward and Cback.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss of one of your brothers.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2013)

Blue skies my brother.  20th has had more than their share of casualties and injuries in the recent conflicts - God Bless them.


----------



## JHD (Aug 1, 2013)

Rest in peace. Godspeed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 1, 2013)

Squidward,

So very sorry for your loss. Is there one memory or story in particular about your time with him that always makes you smile, and that you would be willing to share?

God bless


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 1, 2013)

My deepest condolences to you and the rest of his Brothers and family, Squidward. 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2013)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 1, 2013)

Squidward said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66372.136113726439697&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> Rest in peace brother. Was a joy to have another guy from the south around during the course, and now you'll be around us always.
> 
> ...





cback0220 said:


> He was one of my studs...
> 
> Blue skies.


Sorry for your loss.
RIP, clear skies and soft landings.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rest in Peace Sergeant New.


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2013)

My condolences, Gentlemen.

Blue Skies.

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2013/July/130730-02/130730-02.html


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 1, 2013)

Blue Skies Brother.

Squid:  The Regiment is less one great man.

Crip


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 1, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas. My prayers and condolences go out to you, Squidward.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2013)

RIP and thank you for sacrifice.

My sincere condolences to everyone who cared for SGT New.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 2, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Aug 2, 2013)

Rest in peace.  You will always be one if those bright shining stars we see at night in the Carolina skies.   Thank you for being so brave. Thank God for men like you.


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 3, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## Squidward (Aug 4, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Squidward,
> 
> So very sorry for your loss. Is there one memory or story in particular about your time with him that always makes you smile, and that you would be willing to share?
> 
> God bless



I cannot say how much I appreciate the condolences and heart-felt tributes given by the members of this site. This place is a true testament to the sense of love and compassion shared amongst all members of the armed services and specifically those members of the special operations community. There is no brotherhood on the face of the earth that can equal.

If I had to share one memory about Steve it would have been meeting him for the first time soon after we had both arrived at Ft. Bragg. It cannot be understated how nice it was to commune with a fellow southern gentleman and 20th group guy. Steve New brought all the comforts of home with a practiced southern drawl that I had sorely missed up until that point in my career, but If anything sticks out about him for me, it would his dedication in seeking to be a part of the Special Forces Regiment. A dedication I often felt put me to shame during the course, and it is that dedication that humbles me after his passing.

“When a warrior fights not for himself, but for his brothers, when his most passionately sought goal is neither glory nor his own life's preservation, but to spend his substance for them, his comrades, not to abandon them, not to prove unworthy of them, then his heart truly has achieved contempt for death, and with that he transcends himself and his actions touch the sublime. That is why the true warrior cannot speak of battle save to his brothers who have been there with him. The truth is too holy, too sacred, for words." -Suicide (Gates of Fire)”
― Steven Pressfield


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Squidward.

Rest in Peace Sergeant New.


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rest in Peace Comrade-in-Arms. You will always be remembered.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior. My deepest condolances, Squidward; good words.

J


----------



## Mud dog (Aug 5, 2013)

R.I.P


----------

